# Baltimore County hunt



## Jliv (Apr 4, 2021)

Today my family and I set out in the Gunpowder State Park in Baltimore County. We were hopeful because of the recent rainy n and 60 degree temps. Made sure to pay close attention to Southern facing slopes. We didn't have any luck. We encountered another woman, also not having any luck. Will check again in a few days and report back.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

I haven’t found any yet this year in pg. had found them by this time last year.


----------



## Cig Smokey (Apr 14, 2021)

Walked some poplar groves in Frederick County over the weekend, no luck


----------



## Jliv (Apr 4, 2021)

Checked again today in Balto Cotoday-nothing


----------

